# CRL Youngers Play in.....



## zags77 (Apr 23, 2018)

Anyone in yet or have any details?  Less than 2 weeks away and nothing is posted yet.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Apr 23, 2018)

zags77 said:


> Anyone in yet or have any details?  Less than 2 weeks away and nothing is posted yet.


Still waiting on the 04 Girls emails to go out, wonder if they will have 2 rounds like last year?


----------



## zags77 (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah they said emails and schedule would be posted by April 20th.....


----------



## whatever (Apr 23, 2018)

https://2018crlyplayintourney.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/teamsapplied_group.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid={4F14E3F5-F10B-4F91-9964-0C6BA4201437}&agecode=G04


----------



## whatever (Apr 23, 2018)

if you're looking for a different age group just change the "04" to "05" etc.


----------



## RedCard (Apr 23, 2018)

Please don't be Temecula.....
Please don't be Temecula.....
Please don't be Temecula.....


----------



## MWN (Apr 23, 2018)

If you are looking for details on any Cal South gaming programming (CRL included), go here:
https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/tournamentlist.asp?sessionguid=

The youngers are all scheduled at SoCal Complex.
https://2018crlyplayintourney.sportsaffinity.com/tour/public/info/venues2.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=4F14E3F5-F10B-4F91-9964-0C6BA4201437

Brackets and play times are all posted.


----------



## RedCard (Apr 23, 2018)

MWN said:


> If you are looking for details on any Cal South gaming programming (CRL included), go here:
> https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/tournamentlist.asp?sessionguid=
> 
> The youngers are all scheduled at SoCal Complex.
> ...


I'm fine with Oceanside. You got the beach, the cooler weather, and of course the Top Gun house.....lol
Plus on a personal level, I spent 6 years stationed at Camp Pendleton so I have a lot of memories in that area. Ooh Rah


----------



## B.B. (Apr 23, 2018)

Arsenal ECNL is listed as playing in the G05 CRL play in tournament - I didn't know ECNL teams were allowed to play CRL?


----------



## USC (Apr 24, 2018)

Anybody know which B2007 teams are playing CRL?


----------



## MWN (Apr 24, 2018)

B.B. said:


> Arsenal ECNL is listed as playing in the G05 CRL play in tournament - I didn't know ECNL teams were allowed to play CRL?


There is no prohibition by Cal South that disallows players also registered with US Club Soccer from participating on a team in any Cal South program.  The ECNL rules have a maximum roster size of 30 players.  The CRL rules state the maximum roster size is 22, with game day team rosters being 18.  So, what happens is the team will put all 30 girls on the US Club ECNL team and 22 girls of those girls will also be registered on the Cal South CRL team, with 8 reserved for primarily ECNL play, but also subject to club pass (5 of them on any given play date).  In the event of a play date conflict, the CRL is pretty good about allowing a team to move that date to a weeknight (assuming the other team consents).  

Now, if the ECNL branded team in the CRL play in doesn't make it, then no problem they just play ECNL.  If the team does make it then they have some game day juggling to do on conflict play dates, but with 30 girls on a team, they can easily form two teams of 15.


----------



## B.B. (Apr 24, 2018)

MWN said:


> There is no prohibition by Cal South that disallows players also registered with US Club Soccer from participating on a team in any Cal South program.  The ECNL rules have a maximum roster size of 30 players.  The CRL rules state the maximum roster size is 22, with game day team rosters being 18.  So, what happens is the team will put all 30 girls on the US Club ECNL team and 22 girls of those girls will also be registered on the Cal South CRL team, with 8 reserved for primarily ECNL play, but also subject to club pass (5 of them on any given play date).  In the event of a play date conflict, the CRL is pretty good about allowing a team to move that date to a weeknight (assuming the other team consents).
> 
> Now, if the ECNL branded team in the CRL play in doesn't make it, then no problem they just play ECNL.  If the team does make it then they have some game day juggling to do on conflict play dates, but with 30 girls on a team, they can easily form two teams of 15.


thanks! I was hoping you would chime in (figured you would have the info)!


----------



## Crazysoccerscene (Apr 24, 2018)

USC said:


> Anybody know which B2007 teams are playing CRL?



https://2018crlyplayintourney.sportsaffinity.com/tour/public/info/teamsapplied_group.asp?sessionguid=&agecode=B07&tournamentguid=4F14E3F5-F10B-4F91-9964-0C6BA4201437


----------



## USC (Apr 24, 2018)

Crazysoccerscene said:


> https://2018crlyplayintourney.sportsaffinity.com/tour/public/info/teamsapplied_group.asp?sessionguid=&agecode=B07&tournamentguid=4F14E3F5-F10B-4F91-9964-0C6BA4201437


Thx much!


----------

